
Montana VC investment per capita goes from $3 to $79 in 2 years - mfitzerald
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/nfc-2018-annual-meeting-summary-will-price/
======
cimmanom
And with a population of ~1 million people, that could represent just a
handful of deals.

